# My first BLD solve!



## Inferno.Fighter.IV (May 16, 2007)

I just finished my first 2x2x2 BLD solve! I'm so happy!


----------



## joey (May 16, 2007)

2x2 is fun and cute! You should of posted this in the Blindfold section though!


----------



## InfiniteZero (May 16, 2007)

Congrats!  

Also thanks for helping me with my OLL/PLL


----------

